# Coyote Hunting in Wyoming



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The Sierra Club and the U. S. Forest Service were presenting an alternative to the Wyoming ranchers for controlling the coyote population.

It seems that after years of the ranchers using the tried and true method of shooting or trapping the predators, the Sierra Club had a "more humane" solution to this issue.

What they were proposing was for the animals to be captured alive. The males would then be castrated and let loose again. This was ACTUALLY proposed by the Sierra Club and by the U. S. Forest Service.

All of the ranchers thought about this amazing idea for a couple of minutes.

Finally an old fellow wearing a big cowboy hat in the back of the conference room stood up, 
tipped his hat back and said,

"Son, I don't think you understand our problem here. These coyotes ain't screwin' our sheep; they're eatin' 'em!"

The meeting never really got back to order.  :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup that is a good one!


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Obviously I am new to the web site, so I am just getting to read all of the threads. This one could actually be a true story. After all, look at the Federal Judge that put the Wolf back on the indangered speicies list out there ,in the past couple years? The narrow minded people we have placed in powerful positions in this country is nerve racking. As the wolf population keeps growing, the Big Game populations keep dropping. The Judge in this case is in fact an "Anti-Hunter". His philosophy is to reduce the Big Game numbers to a number that is low enough to where those States affected can not sell hunting licenses. His group wins the war against hunters, but the game animals we hunt, and those same animals people spend millions of dollars to take pictures of on vacations, loose? In the end, the Anti-Hunter has to be the most closed minded person in the world? :******:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

There hasn't been a whole lot to control out here lately in terms of coyotes. A very aggressive predator control program did some very noticeable damage to the population, then the BIG one hit: mange. It was bad enough last year that I could not justify fuel expenses and stuck to bird hunting. They will be back though, hopefully this fall. What we do have a real problem with is bears. Recently bears have killed a dog in a popular campground, broke into campers, attacked people, and even entered someone's house. I wish the government treated bears, especially the grizzly, like they do coyotes!
Concerning the intent of this thread, When I was in college during the early 90's a similar program was proposed to put birth control drugs in bait piles for coyotes. The ranching community had the above mentioned response. Never heard about castration, but the program I mention made the news and provided a good laugh for everyone until we realized that these knot heads were serious. I suggest we perform a clinical trial with politicians as test subjects to see if it actually works! If it does, move on to attorneys. Then the antis would have nowhere to turn! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A couple of year ago in Yellowstone Park I was watching wolves in the Lamar Valley and a college group come in and set up next to us with spotting scopes and cameras. A college professor who evidently thought he was a biologist (I'm really not sure) started giving his ultra liberal philosophy. His head was so empty I had to leave before I puked. No wonder some kids come out of college with a liberal twisted mind. They are taught political left, not reality. First our media went to pot, now our educational system. Well, I'm not sure which was first really, but they are both off the wall.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely. The birth control program I mentioned was somehow setup through the University of Wyoming! If the liberals have a hold there, then they are in almost every college. Wyoming is the last place liberals would call a stronghold, but yet the infection exists.


----------

